# 04/52 Challenge



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope this is alright but I didn't see a week 4 challenge so I thought I'd help Browtine out a bit (if this is OK) 

How about a flower, a leaf a blade of grass or even just a weed? 

If I missed the challenge for this week just let me know an I'll delet this post my puter has been messin up and I couldn't get on for a while and just hope I haven't missed it cause I find this FUN


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok iffin this is OK  then here's mine a Daisy


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was beginning to wonder myself,  looks like flowers, grass and anything that grows is this weeks challenge.  You set the bar high with that daisy.


----------



## xs5875 (Jul 13, 2010)

My first entry..I like filling the frame with textures...its amazing how tree bark looks when you take a picture of it up close..got this while out "texture shooting." Pine tree of course...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicely done xs  cool shot of the pines


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

sunflower


----------



## O-Country (Jul 13, 2010)

*?*

Not sure what these are I found them blooming on Chattahochee wma on a scouting trip.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 13, 2010)

i do not know what this is but it was blooming along the trail at weeks bay wma . i just thought it made a pretty little wildflower.


----------



## carver (Jul 13, 2010)

Great shots so far guys..


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang F-1, the color on that one is amazing


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 13, 2010)

No idea what this is, but it grows wild all over the park.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 14, 2010)

Who cares iffin you know what it is you guys have takin some really nice shots


----------



## mag shooter (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a flower ... or leaf.. or a blade of grass ...... must be a weed . 

King KUDZU !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 14, 2010)

*Unkown to me*

so I'll leave it to you botanist


----------



## cornpile (Jul 14, 2010)

Its hard to keep in the same league as you guys.Some mighty fine shots.Well,heres mine.This stuff is all along the roadsides around here.Wheres Browtine ????


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fine shot there cornpile, like the soft blue


----------



## Browtine (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth for a few days. I've had no internet connection since Sunday. Been working with ATT to get it back up but no luck yet. Received one dead replacement modem and now have a good replacement but apparently that wasn't the problem to begin with...  

Anyway, I just got a chance to borrow access to the net and wanted to touch base. I'm SOOOO glad Mike stepped up and kept it going in my unplanned absence. Thanks a lot man!!! 

Hopefully the tech that is coming to my house on Monday will have me up and running again and I can resume handling the challenge. I'm still going to shoot for this week and hope I can get online somewhere long enough to upload it before the Monday night deadline. 

Anyway, sorry I didn't have a plan in place for such as this. Nice shots from everyone so far though. Nice theme! 

Chris


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 15, 2010)

O-Country said:


> Not sure what these are I found them blooming on Chattahochee wma on a scouting trip.



Great colors and shot of a Turk's cap lily, Lilium superbum,
I think


----------



## carver (Jul 15, 2010)

*Nice shots guys,thought these looked odd*


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2010)

Great shots everybody! Not sure I'll get to participate in this one! I don't have anything blooming round here!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like you are getting plenty of flowers and leaves and weeds so I'll try to cover the grass shot for you.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 15, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Its hard to keep in the same league as you guys.Some mighty fine shots.Well,heres mine.This stuff is all along the roadsides around here.Wheres Browtine ????



looks like you got a fine shot of chicory Cichorium intybus
i think


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 16, 2010)

Gotta love the teamwork when someone steps up to the place when B-tine's internet was down. That's great. 

Exited about having to find something to shoot. Am at St George Island - gonna go out and find me something that's in bloom somewhere on the island. Will start out in the morning at the sanctuary over on the bay side.


----------



## marknga (Jul 16, 2010)

Enter on behalf of my daughter Krista.
Taken at New Smyrna Beach last week.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2010)

marknga said:


> Enter on behalf of my daughter Krista.
> Taken at New Smyrna Beach last week.



Very pretty shot Krista! 

Oops! I forgot to mention I love the composition!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2010)

Browtine just glad I could help but as you see it weren't me it's the GREAT FOLKS here on the photo forum that make it work I just threw out an idea and they run with it. 

Crickett you know it don't have to be somthing in bloom , we've seen your work before so i know all you got to do is but your mind to it and you can come up with something 

THANKS AGAIN FOLKS for makin my idea work


----------



## carver (Jul 16, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Gotta love the teamwork when someone steps up to the place when B-tine's internet was down. That's great.
> 
> Exited about having to find something to shoot. Am at St George Island - gonna go out and find me something that's in bloom somewhere on the island. Will start out in the morning at the sanctuary over on the bay side.



We will be waiting Bubba....good luck. great shots everyone


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Browtine just glad I could help but as you see it weren't me it's the GREAT FOLKS here on the photo forum that make it work I just threw out an idea and they run with it.
> 
> Crickett you know it don't have to be somthing in bloom , we've seen your work before so i know all you got to do is but your mind to it and you can come up with something
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOLKS for makin my idea work



Oh man.....busted! Alright, alright I'll see what I can come up w/ but it will be late tomorrow or Sunday evening before I can even attempt to shoot anything! 

BTW this is a great theme!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 17, 2010)

Grass hmmm.  I think I can get one of those.  Might even be blooming.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, I'm in. Shot this while between "things to do" right after work this evening and borrowed access to upload it. Just a colorful weed from my overgrown yard. My lawnmower is tore up so it's out of control. 

Anyway, here's the shot I took for this week's theme, which was a good one by the way.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 17, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Grass hmmm.  I think I can get one of those.  Might even be blooming.
> 
> Hoss



Hoss, that is an AWESOME shot!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 17, 2010)

And just in case I don't get back on before this week is locked I want to go ahead and say that I've really enjoyed all of this week's entries so far! And thanks again to Mike for steppin' up and takin' care of business for me. 

I'm really enjoying this challenge. I hope all of you are, too. And hey, I've made it four weeks now without flaking out.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought this annual had a nice color, nice entries folks.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2010)

*Crepe Myrtle*

Well I did find something to shoot today. The Crepe Myrtles in the front yard are blooming so while it wasn't raining I went out & took a few shots. I think this one turned out the best.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jul 18, 2010)

*my 1st challenge...*

I got a new camera so I'll play!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow - lots of colorful shots this week!  Nice shots guys!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, my internet connection is back up and running. And as I figured my modem wasn't even the issue. The tech had to drive up the road to find the problem so it wasn't even at my house! 

It was "definitely the "four year old OUT OF WARRANTY modem" though, when I called them about it at first...  Go figure...

Great entries folks. I'll post up this weeks challenge in a little bit.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Ok, my internet connection is back up and running. And as I figured my modem wasn't even the issue. The tech had to drive up the road to find the problem so it wasn't even at my house!
> 
> It was "definitely the "four year old OUT OF WARRANTY modem" though, when I called them about it at first...  Go figure...
> 
> Great entries folks. I'll post up this weeks challenge in a little bit.




Glad you got your internet back. Looking forward to the next theme.


----------



## turky93 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2010)

Very pretty! I wish my crepe's would bloom that good!


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 19, 2010)

I keep forgetting what these are.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 19, 2010)

i may be wrong but i think thats what folks call bee balm .


----------

